# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  δεκτης neos sd200 αναβαθμιση

## betacord85

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους συναδελφους!μια μικρη βοηθεια...εχω 2 δεκτες εναν του σπιτιου μου και εναν μια φιλης ακριβως ιδιοι neos sd200 της κοπελας υποστηριζει ολες τις ταινιες avi divx mpeg απο στικακι κανονικα και με υποτιτλους αλλα ο δικος μου οχι...μονο mp3 kai jpeg...εχει κανεις συναδελφος κανενα λινκ για update?ευχαριστω πολυ μπαμπης!NEOS_SD-200.jpg

----------


## xlife

Ίδιες ταινίες? Όταν λέω ίδιες εννοώ ακριβώς την ίδια απο το ίδιο στικάκι. Γιατί πχ το avi είναι container και μπορεί να περιέχει πολλούς διαφορετικούς codecs. Τώρα για το δέκτη σου δεν βρήκα κάποια ιστοσελίδα υποστήριξης η κάτι έκτος απο μερικές αναφορές στο avclub. Ίσως μπορείς να δώσεις κάποια στοιχεία παραπάνω απο το καρτελάκι στην πίσω η στην κάτω όψη ώστε να βρούμε τον πραγματικό κατασκευαστή. Για τους υπότιτλους ειδικότερα υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα με τους δέκτες. πχ μερικοί διαβάζουν μόνο ansi, αλλοι μόνο unicode και πολλά άλλα θέματα κυρίως με την κωδικοποίηση η και την κατάληξη...ακριβώς το ιδιο όνομα με την ταινία κτλ

----------


## betacord85

ναι κωστα απο το ιδιο στικακι ιδιες avi kai divx και οι υποτιτλοι ειναι srt στο ιδιο φακελο με την ταινια και τα διαβαζει μια χαρα...τα ολοκληρωμενα ειναι της ali το μεγαλο m3381r a1 και το μικρο m3100 a1...κριμα γιατι τους ειχαμε παρει πανω απο 50 ευρω καιειναι καλη κατασκευη μεσα

----------


## xlife

Όταν θα τους έχεις για πέταμα... θα σου στείλω αν το βρω ένα custom firmware generic για ali. Θα στρώσει πολύ. Είχα κάποτε έναν noname με ali και με to generic έπαιζε μέχρι και mkv και mp4 avi mpg αλλά δεν έπαιζε καθόλου divx. Βέβαια με αυτό το custom μπορεί και να μην ξανανοίξει γι αυτό μόνο όταν θα τους έχεις για πέταμα να το βάλεις

----------


## betacord85

στειλε αν μπορεις...θα πειραματιστω...ευχαριστω

----------


## xlife

Δωσε μου μια δυο μέρες να το βρω και θα στο στείλω σε pm. Πάντως και να κολλήσει ξεκολλάει(μου είχε κολλήσει 5-6 φορές μέχρι να βρω το σωστό firmware) μέσω της serial η οποία είναι κάπου κρυμμένη στη μητρική είτε με ήδη κολλημένα pin η θα πρέπει να κολλήσεις τα δικά σου. μερικοί δέκτες βέβαια την έχουν έτοιμη στο πίσω μέρος..σπάνια όμως

----------


## betacord85

οποτε θες...ναι σε pm...σε ευχαρισρω και παλι καλο βραδυ! :Smile:

----------

